# Never posted here before....Acutally just found it...soooo



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Check it out, I'm just testing the waters.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2716479
I'll be posting more in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Never posted here before....Acutally just found it...soooo (cort_337_)*

Why there is A3 leather interior instead of S3 recaros?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Never posted here before....Acutally just found it...soooo (TeemuM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeemuM* »_Why there is A3 leather interior instead of S3 recaros?

I dunno, what does an s3 interior look like in an '00 model? I just bought it last week


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Never posted here before....Acutally just found it...soooo (cort_337_)*

All S3´s have electrically adjustable Recaros as standard either in cloth, leather or leather/alcantara. I used to have A3 and it has similar seats than in your car.
Here´s few pics of S3 recaros...



























_Modified by TeemuM at 10:12 AM 7-31-2006_


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Never posted here before....Acutally just found it...soooo (TeemuM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TeemuM* »_All S3´s have electrically adjustable Recaros as standard either in cloth, leather or leather/alcantara. I used to have A3 and it has similar seats than in your car.
Here´s few pics of S3 recaros...


Hmmm....Maybe the mexican cars don't get the recaros?


----------



## ithrowcraze (Mar 8, 2004)

might have been an option too, like the alcantara/leather mix on S4s. Nice car man, i really wish i had the balls to go to mexico, buy one and have it legalized. Keep us posted with updates!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (ithrowcraze)*

I think your best bet is try to find some on ebay.de and swap them in there.


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Never posted here before....Acutally just found it...soooo (cort_337_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cort_337_* »_
Hmmm....Maybe the mexican cars don't get the recaros?









every S3 has recaros... 
................................even the one´s from mexico
here´s mine


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Never posted here before....Acutally just found it...soooo (cort_337_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cort_337_* »_
I dunno, what does an s3 interior look like in an '00 model? I just bought it last week









how did you legalize it?? how much did you spend on the S3????


----------



## skibum525 (Apr 14, 2004)

they don't look like S seats, but maybe certain NA restrictions prevented the cool recaros (just like we don't get the same RS4 interior)


_Modified by skibum525 at 11:00 AM 9/7/2006_


----------

